# Joseph Symonds



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 3, 2007)

Joseph Symonds (d. 1652) was an English Puritan who served as an assistant to Thomas Gataker, later became an Independent and served for a time as the pastor of an English congregation in Rotterdam along with William Bridge and Jeremiah Burroughs. 

He wrote _The Case and Cure of a Deserted Soul_, which is said by J.I. Packer to be "the classic Puritan treatment on spiritual depression" (_Meet the Puritans_, ed. Joel Beeke and Randall J. Pederson, p. 570) and is recommended by Dr. Don Kistler. 

A helpful review is found here.


----------

